

Space Satellite UARS Adrift and Heading for Earth - tyohn
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/space-satellite-uars-adrift-heading-earth/story?id=14534076

======
tyohn
I hate to show my age but - as a kid I remember being extremely excited about
the possibility of finding a piece of SkyLab.

